# What Works For Me



## 14214 (Mar 29, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS-D two months ago. However, I spent the previous 10 months to that trying to get a diagnosis. I have had no luck with modifying my diet and don't really want to take a prescription medication every day. What works for me 99% of the time is generic Immodium (loperamide). It's cheap, and you can buy it in large quantities. I keep a small 100-pill bottle in my purse all the time. I take 1 pill prior to a meal (right as I start) if I want to just hold off the D for an hour or two, or 2 pills if I want to completely stop it. Why take just one when I can stop it? If you end up having to take several in one day or over the course of several days, you can go the other direction...constipated. So...moderation on the pills. I just take them when I'm out to eat or won't be able to get to a private bathroom shortly after eating, and give myself a "pill break" when I'm home or not overly worried. Every doc (including my dad) has told me that there is no long-term harm in taking them, so long as I continue to have fairly regular bowel movements (i.e. I don't constipate myself regularly). So...that's what does it for me. Hope maybe it might work for some of you IBS-D sufferers out there too. Good luck!


----------

